# Grizzly Creek & SHO I-70 Traffic access



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Starting yesterday (7.8.15) and through October access to Grizzly Creek and Shoshone is a bit tricky. I-70 is one lane for each direction, both of which are on the I-70 Eastbound side. 

Access to Grizzly from I-70 Westbound: Travel to Exit 116 -Glenwood Springs, and turn to I-70 Eastbound and exit at Exit 121 Grizzly. To set shuttle, continue east to Bair Ranch and turn westbound again. This adds about 45mins the the shuttle including traffic.

Access to SHO from I-70 Westbound: Travel to Exit 116 -Glenwood Springs, and turn to I-70 Eastbound and head to Exit 123 - Shoshone. To set shuttle take I-70 Westbound to Exit 121 - Grizzly Creek. From Grizzly you can return to SHO or eastward to Bair ranch where you can rejoin westbound traffic. Westbound traffic cannot rejoin I-70 at Grizzly Creek. 

Access to SHO or Griz from I-70 Eastbound: You cannot rejoin I-70 going west at Grizzly Creek. You must go east to Bair Ranch and turn West on I-70 there.

SHO to GRIZ Laps: Once you are at Griz doing laps is no problem, everything is normal with only some additional traffic.


----------



## iceclimb (Apr 24, 2013)

This seems accurate, although I thought I saw people turning back west at Hanging Lake. 

Also, outfitters can return west from Grizzly, there are traffic controllers to stop traffic in both directions on 70 to facilitate their return to Glenwood. I wish private boaters were given this consideration, especially during relatively low traffic times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Coloradoweezy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Shoshone laps*

Is it still the case as far as running laps? Can you get to grizzly creek from Shoshone to leave a shuttle? 
Is the no name exit closed westbound as well? I will only have two vehicles.


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

The No Name exit is only accessible east bound.
Yesterday the hanging lake exit was entirely closed.
The shoshone exit and the gruzzly creek exit are only accessible east bound.

Once you exit at shoshone, to leave you get put on the upper part of the interstate and must exit at grizzly creek.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Isn't this how it's been all summer?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------

